# Comfort Food, Anyone?



## Jill (Dec 11, 2011)

I made this for H and I today and it's so good! AND very easy! Will definitely make it again. I made it w/ about 1/2 the "butter" (used Smart Balance, like that makes much of a difference...). Also used a can of evaporated (not condensed) milk to replace part of the regular milk. Ultimate comfort / cozy food






----------------------------------------------------------

*EASY BAKED MACARONI & CHEESE*

5 tbsp. butter

3 1/2 c. uncooked elbow macaroni

3/4 tsp. salt

3/4 - 1 lb. grated cheese

6 c. milk

Melt butter in 9 x 13 inch cake pan. Pour uncooked macaroni into melted butter. Stir well until coated. Stir salt and cheese through macaroni. Pour milk over all of it. bake at 375 degrees for 1 hour. Do not stir while baking.


----------



## Jill (Dec 11, 2011)

PS if you all have easy, comfort food recipes, please share


----------



## Sonya (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Jill I'll have to try this one....anytime I make mac and cheese it comes out curdley (is that a word?) Its not creamy is what I mean. I love food so I find it all comforting...lol


----------



## alongman (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Jill - you have officially helped make my supper tonight.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 12, 2011)

well now that seems easy enough that even I can do it


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2011)

If *I* can do it, anyone can do it



Easy and good!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 12, 2011)

Well I wouldn't say mine is as easy as Jill's but it's GOOD!

Okay bare with me, this could be kinda long...

Mexican Casserole = Yum!

ingredients:

1 jar of salsa (not a real tiny one but a good sized one)

1 16oz thing of sour cream

1 bag of tortilla chips

1 bag of shredded cheddar cheese ( you do not need to use the whole thing, unless you choose too



)

1 can of chilli beans

1 lb of hamburger

Small container of cherry tomatoes

1 onion.

9x13 pan (what I use)

Oven preheated to 350 (depends on the oven)

Okay! here we go..


First you want to cook the hamburger, once that's done, add in the amount of salsa you want, and the can of chilli beans. You simmer that until most to all juices are gone.
In the meantime you can be chopping up the cherry tomatoes and the onion into small pieces.


Take a few handfuls of the chips and break them into little pieces and cover the bottom of the pan (thin layer)
Once the hamburger, salsa and beans are done add that mix into the pan.
now take the chopped tomatoes and onions and add that as a layer over the other stuff.
Take out the sour cream and spread the whole thing over the top of that.
Now sprinkle a layer of cheese over that ( make it a good layer, I won't tell



)
then another layer of chips
Put in the oven for 30 min
Now ENJOY!



Any questions feel free to PM me if needed!


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2011)

That does sound really, really good



I'm "starving" now and could go for some of that for sure


----------



## Sonya (Dec 12, 2011)

Ill share what I'm making for tonight...I guess it's comfort food...as I said I love food so it's all comforting. These two dishes are easy and nice for a winters day. Both are crockpot recipes that you could start before work and it be done when you come home. I just happen to have 3 crockpots as I use them alot! I recently saw a unit that has 3 pots all together and I want it : triple crockpot buffet server

Brocolli Cheese soup (I got this recipe from LB, it's been shared many times but here it is again for anyone who missed it, best soup ever):

2 cups half n half

1 can cream of celery soup

8 oz jar of cheez whiz

16 oz bag of frozen brocolli

put it all in the crockpot and cook on low 6 hours - you can cook it longer I think it gets better the longer it cooks. I add pepper but I wouldn't add salt or garlic...the soup has the perfect amount, I also double the recipe and we eat it for 3 days.

Slow cooker shredded pork:

2 lb of pork tenderloin (you could use a cheaper cut of meat I've heard but I usually make this when the tenderloin is on sale)

12 oz can of rootbeer (do not use diet)

bottle of your favorite barbecue sauce (I like Famous Daves Devils Spit or Baby Rays Hot and Spicy)

place tenderloin (I trim the fat off) in crockpot and pour rootbeer over (I also put a tsp of liquid smoke)...cook on low min 6 hours, can go much longer...remove meat from cooker and drain, shred with a fork. Add your barbecue sauce and serve on onion or kaiser rolls (I toast mine in the oven for a few mins). I usually put the meat back in the cooker after shredded/drained (dump the liquid out of the cooker)and add the barbecue sauce and let it cook alittle more, maybe 30 mins to an hour, but you don't have to do that.

I will serve it with deli coleslaw. Nice and easy warm soup & sandwich dinner.


----------



## Davie (Dec 12, 2011)

YUMM, will have to try those, love Mac & Cheese.

If you google Crock Pot Receipes you will find a ton of them and I have saved a bunch and put into a 3 ring binder with plastic sleeves over them as I take the book with me to AMHR Nationals where I do a lot of Crock Pot meals.

I bought one of the triple crock pot buffet servers w/individual temperature controls and I absolutely love it. Got it at WalMart just before Thanksgiving for less than $35.00 and I can bet it will be on sale till after Christmas. It will see a lot of use next year. Main dish in one, veggies in another and desert in the last. Should buy stock in the Lipton Crock Pot Liner company at this rate--so easy--liner, fill, cook, through liner away, wipe down crockpot with clean rag and ready to go for next time.

With the triple crock pot server that give me a total of 6--two large ones, a small one (I used it mostly at home since it is just me)and the triple.

Will also take my new NuWave Pro with me so we can use it as a roaster and my convection counter top oven. Won't have any problems cooking at Congress and Nationals next year


----------



## Sterling (Dec 12, 2011)

You guys are making me hungry.


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm so happy it's nearly dinner time!!!


----------



## Sonya (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Davie... I dont like to shop at walmart (I go maybe once a year), but thats an awesome price. Mu friend got a triple cooker too and I think she found it at target...it has spoons that come with it and indentations in the pot so you can have spoon in the crock and the lids still sit flush...but the pots were kinda small, when I cook I cook for at least 6 (even though its just 2 of us)....i use the leftovers for dinners at work since my husband and I both work alot of 3-11 shifts...and I love the liners....no clean up at all.


----------

